# Bond swamp quota



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 24, 2016)

Did anyone have any luck. 
Day 1. Went to the twigs side. Saw tons of woodies. All flying extremely high. No shots. 
Everyone waxed them at griffin rd. 
Day 2. Hunted griffin road. 2 birds flew and nothing else. 
No news on the twigs side.


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 25, 2016)

I believe it's hard to get a report...  Lots of swamp and not many hunters.  It pays to scout.  With recent rain we've had, those sloughs can fill up quick.  I might could point you in good area for the next trip down.  PM me if interested.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 26, 2016)

Lots of shooting off griffin road but not a lot of of birds where killed. It looked like a rave out there with lights every 35 yards. I'm sure the group that shot at 6:58 (5 min early) probably killed one off the water.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 26, 2016)

Also all the kids with screaming woodie mojos  flaring all the woodies need to leave them at home next time.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 2, 2017)

Here's an update for you... We've had over 8 inches of rain here in the last two days.  If you had a spot staked out, you might ought to rethink it.


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 3, 2017)

crap load of rain. My 2wd will probably be stuck!
Question, will that make hunting from the banks and walking possible?


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 7, 2017)

Another 4 inches since my last post.  It's a crap shoot I would guess.  Heard a few shots this morning.  By the time I finished hunting myself (no on refuge) I drove to the parking area off the CSR (in front of that big white house).  I did not see a vehicle.  Maybe the shots I heard came from the Griffin Road area? 2WD tough on Eggshell Road.  If you park elsewhere you'll be fine.  Lots of water.  Waders are a definite.


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 7, 2017)

Stayed home for both days. I guess I'm not a duck hunter after all. LOL


----------

